# Edox Rescue



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

Edox, founded in 1884 by Christian Ruefli(RÃ¼fli)-Flury, is still in existance, and a full history can be found on their website if you're interested

I picked up this on the off chance that it worked:










It runs a 7 jewel ETA-ESA 9157, which as I write is running very well (famous last words?).

After a few hours work this is how it looks now:





































It had obviously not been well cared for, and still shows the signs of the abuse , but all in all I think it's now worth it's place in my collection


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Any vintage electronic is worthy of a place in a watch collection :yes:


----------



## balla (Jul 31, 2008)

Nice job with the restoration so far. I quite like the battered case it gives the watch character. I hope it keeps running for you.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Great clean-up job, turned out nice - - as George Formby used to say (Who? - - before your time :lol


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

mel said:


> Great clean-up job, turned out nice - - as George Formby used to say (Who? - - before your time :lol


thanks Mel, "before my time?" 'fraid not !, and I wear automatics when playing the ukelele, ( but not when cleaning windows)

(from my collection of bad jokes & puns for us prematurely aged persons)


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi nice job .all the best woody77.


----------



## JudgeBaxter (Sep 18, 2009)

Edox seem to be a much underated brand. They've been around as long as many of the major brands and have designed some wonderful peices over the years....a very worthy additional to any collection. Well done!

Rgds,

David.


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

JudgeBaxter said:


> Edox seem to be a much underated brand. They've been around as long as many of the major brands and have designed some wonderful peices over the years....a very worthy additional to any collection. Well done!
> 
> Rgds,
> 
> David.


Thanks David,

Edox despite their longevity still are relatively unknown to many, which was good for me, the best 2.50â‚¬ I've spent for a long while


----------

